# DU Wireless Internet



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Moving into a Villa in JVT which is serviced by DU.

Can anyone recommend from experience the best Wireless access point to use?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi - I live in JVT. 

By "access point" what exactly do you mean? I'm not that technical but have a d-link plugged in in living room which serves whole villa if that answers the question?


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

MAW0504 said:


> Hi - I live in JVT.
> 
> By "access point" what exactly do you mean? I'm not that technical but have a d-link plugged in in living room which serves whole villa if that answers the question?


Hi MAW0504,

When i say access point i mean like a router which is a wireless access point.

I have already figured out its not an ADSL Modem router, cause the villa already has internet connection, its just a box that connects to one of the network ports and converts the internet at the network point into a wireless network

Craig


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There's another recent topic about Du and getting a router to work with it. From what I have heard it's either easy or hard to do because Du don't seem to help out in this regard.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

FlexRay said:


> Hi MAW0504,
> 
> When i say access point i mean like a router which is a wireless access point.
> 
> ...


If I understand the question correctly, you want to know which router brand/type to use? 
Just go to carrefour and ask the guy there. There are tonnes of choices, and if you mention that you have a Du connection they will let you know what works.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Just checked mine and it's actually a Cisco router - was very easy to set up and works perfectly. I'm on DU and in JVT.


----------



## atorfi (Dec 24, 2013)

Also consider this , in many cases as i have experienced the time when i study there was same issue like with single cable connected to the PC it works fine , but if you connect the router it even not get IP address , also even if you clone mac address , it is something NAT detection which inspect all packet goes via network and detect if you use Router and disable NAT , I have found a guy who came and fixed it by putting special router to by pass NAT detection , i have found IT Expert just searching "wireless support in dubai" in Google , hope this helps,


----------

